# Route navigation audio from Uber app to Plantronics Bluetooth headset?



## ashton18 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello,

I cannot get the navigation instructions to play on my Plantronics Bluetooth headset.

Whenever I'm with a passenger and I tap 'Navigate' the instructions play on the phone's speakers instead of the headset.

I own an iPhone 6 and the headset is properly paired with the phone (I can hear phone calls, podcasts, music, etc). Everything works fine until I open the Uber Partner app.

Is this a limitation of the Uber app?

And one more thing.. I'm able to see the address for the final destination of the passenger when I pick him up.. Is there a way to copy that address and use something like Google Maps? Like tap and hold > copy > Open Google Maps > Paste?

I really appreciate the help! My phone's speaker isn't working properly and it would be so much safer for me and my passengers if I could get the audio fixed!


----------



## Iacono6 (Nov 9, 2014)

The Uber App is disabling bluetooth audio when it is running. Nothing wrong with your equipment. It's the Uber app.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

That's not true with my driver app. It's bluetooth connected and runs through my cars bluetooth audio.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ashton18 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I cannot get the navigation instructions to play on my Plantronics Bluetooth headset.
> 
> ...


POST #1/@ashton18: Ahoy and Welcome
to the UP.Net
Forums from Sunny Marco Island, FL.
just a 10hr. "jog" on I-75! If you hit The
Everglades, you've Gone Too Far!

Hopefully.you'll avoid Ignominy and
Raise your Approval Rating from 0.000!
Sometimes, just asking (sincerely) works.


----------



## Chitown-G (Jan 20, 2015)

Uber app disables Bluetooth. I was told so in an e-mail from Uber support.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Bluetooth works fine on Android


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Bluetooth works fine on Android


lol right
Apple 0
Android 100


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Is there any known fix to this issue?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Simon said:


> That's not true with my driver app. It's bluetooth connected and runs through my cars bluetooth audio.


Yes my calls do go through my audio in my car while on the app and I have the IPhone 6, although Uber says to shut off blue tooth to make the app work. It works fine and I am going to try my earpiece and report back.


----------



## GaryX (Mar 24, 2015)

I am using my Note 3 and it works fine. Whenever I tap navigate on the driver app, it ported to the google navigation and all the driving instruction route to my bluetooth earpiece.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah, android is perfect. The issue is with the iphone. C'mon, try to keep up.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

My iPhone and earpiece won't work with the nav-just the pax calls. You'll have to learn to drive with multiple distractions. Good luck


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Mine doesn't work either unless the pax calls me or I need to call the pax. Suddenly when I'm on a phone call on the headset all I can hear is the d#mn navigation in my ear! Hang up, gone again. Ugh.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Check your phone settings, mine works fine. Note 3


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

MrBear said:


> Check your phone settings, mine works fine. Note 3


yes, note should be fine as this is a IPHONE only issue.


----------



## kipster53 (Jun 29, 2015)

I unpaired my iPhone 6 from my car because I could not get audio navigation via bluetooth. Now I sometimes get the nav audio straight from the phone, sometimes (most times) NOT. Today I asked a rider in the front seat to read the navigation instructions because I thought it was less safe for me to do so while driving. I got her to her destination quickly with very few turns (not much reading on her part) but she gave me a rating that reduced me from 5.0 to 4.67. Why can't Uber give us an app that works perfectly with the iPhone? It's not fair to be downgraded because of Uber's unwillingness to fix its technology!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

kipster53 said:


> I unpaired my iPhone 6 from my car because I could not get audio navigation via bluetooth. Now I sometimes get the nav audio straight from the phone, sometimes (most times) NOT. Today I asked a rider in the front seat to read the navigation instructions because I thought it was less safe for me to do so while driving. I got her to her destination quickly with very few turns (not much reading on her part) but she gave me a rating that reduced me from 5.0 to 4.67. Why can't Uber give us an app that works perfectly with the iPhone? It's not fair to be downgraded because of Uber's unwillingness to fix its technology!


Why I had to get progressive's to read the nav, however, before that I just looked at it over or under my glasses.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Why I had to get progressive's to read the nav, however, before that I just looked at it over or under my glasses.


Has this problem with the iPhone bluetooth audio navigation been solved? I use the uber nav and I was going to buy LG tone 730 with earbud in left ear but no use if no audio after starting trip.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

The Uber app breaks Bluetooth on my iPhone 6s. I've emailed Uber about it in relation to the fact that incoming calls from pax don't come through over Bluetooth unless I manually change the source on the phone, but their response was predictably less than helpful. It's only when the Uber app is on. Otherwise everything works flawlessly. I think it's a safety concern to have to distract myself in order to answer a call without running afoul of the law.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

The funny part is that it worked flawlessly on my Nexus 6, and every single developer says that it's easier to make apps for iOS because there's a dramatically smaller level of fragmentation. Thus, Uber is making things dangerous for us on purpose. Not to mention annoying when your streaming music pauses every single time you do anything at all in the Uber app. I've taken to principally driving Lyft, since they seem to have hired coders who know a script from a pile of dog poop.


----------

